# What is This - Picture



## DaveLeeNC (Nov 13, 2018)

I am in central NC where hybrid bermuda grass is beginning to come to life. Twice in the past week I have walked out to get the morning paper and seen 20-40 holes in the turf (see pic below).

What is this (I don't see typical 'mole tunnels'). I also sometimes see a number of crows picking at something in the yard. So I assume that the basic problem here is that both the crows and whatever made the holes are eating something in the soil - so maybe that is what I need to go after here.

Thoughts on how to proceed? Thanks.

dave


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mole crickets?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

If the hole openings are nickel to quarter size in diameter, located on the perimeter of the lawn, and no entrance webbing, they might be wolf spider holes. I start to see several of them this time of year.


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the comments. The holes are more like quarter+ sized and not particularly associated with the perimeter of the yard. And no entrance webbing that I have seen, although I just mowed the yard so kind of nuked the holes (which are very unsightly).

dave


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Nov 13, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Mole crickets?


I found a 'test' for Mole Crickets - a bucket of soapy water dumped on a small section of your yard. Then wait a few minutes for them to come out (done at dawn or dusk). I tried that and didn't see anything like that.

But I learned about Mole Crickets which I had never heard of.

dave


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Are you near a creek? Crawdad burrow?


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Nov 13, 2018)

****o1 said:


> Are you near a creek? Crawdad burrow?


I am at a very high point in 'the burbs' (although there are no large cities anywhere near me). So there is nothing even close to that within a half mile.

FWIW, I have seen this on occasion before. This time just happened to be the most unsightly example. It is also the earliest in the season that I recall this happening.

Thanks - had there been a creek nearby, I can see that happening.

dave


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The few times I've seen nickel-sized holes in my yard it was from cicada killer wasps. But there would only be one or two holes, not dozens. I don't know if enough of them would occupy the same yard to dig that many holes.


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

I have some holes like this occasionally and I could swear Ive seen chipmunks dive into them before.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like my chipmunk holes


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Nov 13, 2018)

Been about a week with no more activity. Then about 30'ish holes showed up last night. I can imagine them being chipmunk holes, although I have never seen one in my yard in the 20 years that I have been here.

This may be a 'put up with it' thing. Just not sure what to do here, Hard to tell if this is going to result in long term damage or not.

dave


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Whatever they are, they're helping you aerate your lawn!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

DaveLeeNC said:


> Been about a week with no more activity. Then about 30'ish holes showed up last night. I can imagine them being chipmunk holes, although I have never seen one in my yard in the 20 years that I have been here.
> 
> This may be a 'put up with it' thing. Just not sure what to do here, Hard to tell if this is going to result in long term damage or not.
> 
> dave


Did you figure this out? I have started seeing some holes and saw a chipmunk here and there. There is scary stories online about foundations going down .. lol


----------

